# s-or



## Francolinovino

Am și eu o întrebare. Mai învăț limba română. Ce înseamnă "s-or" ?(s-or - Translation into English - examples Romanian | Reverso Context)
s-or = să or?
or = dar, deci? (dexonline)

Mulțumesc!


----------



## farscape

În ce context vrei să folosești "s-or"? Te rog să confirmi.

Dacă e vorba de"ei s-or duce/gândi etc." atunci avem"ei se vor duce/gândi etc." Acesta este viitorul pentru forma reflexivă a verbului "duce" - a se duce.


----------



## Francolinovino

Aaa Adică s-or= se vor? N-am știut și n-am găsit în niciun dicționar. Mulțumesc frumos!


----------



## Zareza

*1*. ei/ele se vor întoarce (viitor) = ei/ele *s-or* întoarce (viitorul popular)

Ei se vor întoarce din călătorie obosiți. = Ei *s-or* întoarce din călătorie obosiți.

*2*. ei/ele se vor fi ascuns (viitor anterior) = ei/ele *s-or* fi ascuns (limbaj familiar)

Unde *s-or* fi ascuns toți copiii?

*3*.  ei/ele s-au dus (perfect compus) = ei/ele *s-or dus* (regionalism)

S-au dus vremurile bune. = *S-or* dus vremurile bune.


----------



## Francolinovino

Mulțumesc tare mult!


----------

